# Abu Dhabi tops the world in per capita GDP !!!



## cyborg81 (Nov 15, 2004)

27 February 2006
Abu Dhabi: Abu Dhabi had the highest per capita GDP in the world last year at Dh169,500, and the average per capita income in the UAE was Dh107,164, a senior official said on Sunday.


"The emirate's economic performance has undergone a substantial boom in the course of last year because of the global increase in oil prices, something which has reflected positively upon both the growing gross domestic product (GDP) and the development of different economic sectors," said Engineer Salah Salem Bin Omair Al Shamsi, president of the Abu Dhabi Chamber of Commerce and Industry. "The private sector had its role expanded in development with its contribution to GDP increasing by 17.6 per cent. 


"The implementation of economic and structural policies and programmes coupled with the growing role played by the private sector in development have been conducive to both improving economic performance and boosting the achievement of potentially high, sustainable growth rates expected to hit 9.8 per cent in 2006.


"Numerous development projects have been floated in all sectors, contributing to the creation of a competitive, distinguish-ed economic environment of Abu Dhabi. It is anticipated that the volume of investment in all sectors will reach more than Dh500 billion over the next five years." 


On direct foreign investment, Al Shamsi said it was expected that the Abu Dhabi economy would attract more than $4 billion this year and that the figure would be doubled over the next few years in view of the establishment of new industrial cities and estates along with real estate investment and property holding laws.


"The securities market's bonanza during 2005 has mirrored confidence in the fact that the Abu Dhabi economy has turned out to be in a position to achieve a promising advance to be witnessed in 2006. The number of local and regional companies listed on the Abu Dhabi Securities Market has been reached 59 compared with 35 in 2004. 


It is also expected that several joint-stock companies would be floated in the course of this year. Abu Dhabi Securities Market's general index has also risen by 100 per cent," he said.


Of the Dh500 billion to be invested in various sectors until 2010, Al Shamsi said real estate, construction and building sector would attract more than Dh220 billion, followed by energy with about Dh80 billion, environment sector with almost Dh66 billion, while the services sector (education and health) will get Dh45 billion.


The predicted volume of investment in the field of tourism is about Dh40 billion, followed Dh38 billion for industry and more than Dh749 million for the agriculture sector.


Al Shamsi said in 2005 Abu Dhabi's GDP grew 11 per cent compared to 6.5 per cent in the previous year to hit Dh302 billion, whereas GDP of the UAE reached Dh496 billion last year. This growth is one of the highest in the world.


The economy is expected grow by 6.1 per cent this year.

By Samir Salama

http://www.zawya.com/Story.cfm/sidZAWYA20060227050203/SecMarkets/pagMoney/lok050200060227


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

:eek2:


----------



## Dhakar Odhibashi (Nov 26, 2004)

how much is that in US dollars? I dont think that's sustainable tho' with oil prices fluctuating, what's needed is some industrial backbone, so a more diversified economy is needed.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Like it or not, Abu Dhabi is gonna be a bigger better and classier city than Dubai in the next 10 years


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

somehow i hope not.
would be a cheap copy of what Dubai is doing


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

well i think if the whole UAE is prospering at once then YAY! :applause: I am happy for AD! Good for them! I think they will try and have things that Dubai doesnt have so instead of trying to compete with each other they should try and compliment each other... :cheers1: 

R


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

firstly this is a rediculus measurment, and doesnt realy tell us anything. highest GDP per capita in the world compared to what? other cities? if so...!!???!!!??? 


secondly a complete lack of transparancy doesnt tell us anything about how they calculated this. they might have just excluded all the workers earning below a certain figure.

thirdly where is abu dhabi on the HDI? does it even make the top 100? GDP per capita isnt realy a relevent measurment in my book.


Typical of abu dhabi grandstanding to its population, its an attempt to generate investment. much like that magazine article.

real figures please ..not PR releases


----------



## waaz1 (Aug 10, 2005)

I agree that the per capita GDP isn't really the best measure of wealth. But saying it is the highest in the world is wrong, maybe they are talking about highest per capita GDP for cities over a certain population, because there are MANY cities in the United States, and i'm sure in other countries as well, that have higher per capita GDP's than that. I found some per capita gdps of some wealthy areas of the united states. 

In USD

Abu Dhabi-$46,146
Carefree, Arizona-$62,433
Yarrow Point, Washington-$72,135 
Greenwich, Conecticut-$74,346
Cylde Hill, Washington-$78,252
Pardise Valley, Arizona-$81,290
Medina, Washington-$81,742
New Caanan, Conneticut-$82,049
Jupiter Island, Florida-$200,087
(The US cities info is from wikipedia)


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ It is for the Emirate of Abu Dhabi which includes Abu Dhabi city, Al Ain and other tiny towns.

I dont think that it $46,000 is the highest though.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

perhaps it means the highest GDP for a city with above a certain population.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

In which case, its a pointless statistic. which gdp per capita is anyhow.

just abu dhabi grandstanding itself to stand out.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

^ It just show how wealthy Abu Dhabi is, I mean u dont have to be smart to know that


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Where is the relevence of seeing that there are some verry rich people in abu dhabi? it could be all owned by one guy!

it says nothing aout the economy!


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

AD rocks !! Its a real city in my opinion. It has a true feeling to it. I think if AD was an independent country then this would be considered the highest GDP in the world.


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

maybe highest growth??? 

interestingly weird and buoyantly constructive article, though!


----------



## BinDubai (Aug 31, 2004)

AD is a great city but it will never be Dubai its different in alot of ways and one major step ppl dont seem to realise about AD is that AD doesn't attract capital to it most project are locally funded and owned unlike Dubai, Dubai Gov. benefits from all projects but allows foriegn Capital to flow to it, Dubai will always be the Business capital of the UAE and the region


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

I don`t think it`s the highest in the world.

Isn`t Luxembourgs GDP around 50.000€?
The core of Tokyo with 8mio people has a GDP of 70.000€:

More information would be great. 

I like Abu Dhabi but i find the articel a little bit useless.


----------

